# Comportement bizarre du clavier virtuel sur iPad 3



## fanou38 (11 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Sans aucune raison apparente, le clavier virtuel de mon iPad 3 n'apparaît plus en bas de l'écran mais en plein milieu;

J'ai essayé de tourner l'iPad dans tous les sens, de bloquer-débloquer le verrouillage de l'écran, d'éteindre puis de redémarrer ...

Rien n'y fait ... toujours le même comportement !

Pouvez-vous m'aider ???

Merci d'avance.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h12 ----------

Fausse alerte :

En restant appuyer sur la touche "clavier" en bas à droite 2 options apparaissent :

- dissocier
- ancrer

J'ai choisi "ancrer" et cela marche comme avant !

;-)


----------



## PDD (11 Avril 2012)

Tu peux aussi le séparer eu deux parties, gauche et droite, mais comme la taille des lettres est plus petite, ce n'est pas pratique...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Avril 2012)

Moi le clavier dissocié en deux je trouve ça super pratique pour taper avec les pouces... Il y a un moment pour s'habituer, mais ensuite ce n'est que du bonheur...


----------



## PDD (12 Avril 2012)

moi j'ai de trop gros pouces...


----------

